# Plastic Surgery



## posterofagirl (Mar 19, 2006)

What's your opinion on plastic surgery? If you could get any one thing done, what would it be?

Personally I think a little tweeking is fine here and there; a little liposuction if you've got a stubborn spot that exercise won't get rid of, etc. I think it's a tragedy when people get addicted and end up looking like freaks, aka Joan Rivers and that Cat Woman.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 19, 2006)

i'm not 100% against it.. but, i don't condone it. if it's something slight it's not really a big deal to me.. but, when it's major i'm not so sure about it.. but, to each his own.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not against it, but some people seem to overdo it. I'm open to it when the time arrives.


----------



## pj03079 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm all for it because I am 61 and it was time to rejuvinate my face with a face lift, eyes and some lipo. It looks natural and it is the best thing I have ever done for myself.

Joy


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 19, 2006)

glad you're happy with the results! I will definitely consider it once I will think I might need it.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 19, 2006)

I actually went for a lipo consultation because I have stubborn areas of fat that will not go away. I think that was October. I decided to give it a few more tries of diet/lifestyle changes before I did that. Plus, I want to be debt free if I do decide to take the plunge.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 19, 2006)

i think it's a personal opinion, but i don't like the OD on it.

i wouldn't because i'm too chicken. if i did get it, though, i'd get lipo.


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Mar 19, 2006)

*I am getting a nose job when i am 18. I am only getting it because my nose sometimes causes me to be insecure. It has a bump in the middle of it and i think it looks ugly! You dont know how much anxiety i had over it!!! But i do think it is sad when people take it to the extreme. It is a personal choice,and it sohuld be done for you to feel better about yourself, not to impress other people.*



"God grant me the serenity to accept things i cannot change.Courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference"- Serenity Prayer.

Someone gave me that and that is how i feel! I am not religious,but i think this is a good quote!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 19, 2006)

i would want a boob job.. but i would not get one cause people can tell at times and when they hug you.. ouch! plus, like more than 1/2 the people who get implants were unhappy with the results, and most people need to get theirs removed after a while.. ughhh.. too hard. lol


----------



## Nicolet (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't know if this is considered plastic surgery..but I would love to have some of the moles/beauty marks removed off my face!!

Also, after breastfeeding my kids, I wouldn't mind having a boob "lift." I would never want implants...don't want anything foreign inserted into my body! But, just lifting what little I have sounds good. Doubt I'll ever do it seriously though! Ya never know!

:laughing:


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 19, 2006)

I am all for it-just am not a fan of the overdone look. There are are a few things I would be interested in doing-if I had extra cash.


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 19, 2006)

Honestly, if it makes a person feel better..then go for it..it's up to the individual..If I had the bux, I would get some boobs. atches:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with a little tweak here and there. I plan on having eye surgery of some kind when the time comes.


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 19, 2006)

I am certainly not at all against it; my mother recently had her eyes lifted &amp; I haven't seen her look or seem so happy in years. She says her "face now finally matches my heart again"--well, if mine didn't match, or on the day they stop, I think I'll definitely have something (in my case age related)done.But that goes for any kind of cosmetic surgery:if you don't feel as comfortable on the outside as you need to to be at peace with yourself, I think plastic surgery--when not taken to extremes--can be very helpful to a person as a whole.


----------



## glamslam (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't see anything wrong with cosmetic surgery, if you're doing it for the right reasons and not to please other people or to fill a void in your life.

I would love to have a breast lift someday, and lipo on various areas. And I can tell already that my undereye area is going to be a real problem in 10 years or so. I might need some tightening and smoothing there.


----------



## michko970 (Mar 19, 2006)

If I had the cash (hahahah yeah right) I would get veeners, and a nose job. perhaps even a breast augmentation if they every invented implants that feel more natrual.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 19, 2006)

im all for it. i would get a nose job and lipo.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd get an eyelid lift, nose job, tummy tuck, lip and breast augmentation if I had the money.


----------



## Pauline (Mar 19, 2006)

i think PS is acceptable but only in moderation.It is sad that some people get addicted to surgery and therfore go to far.


----------



## glamslam (Mar 20, 2006)

That reminds me, I would get veneers too!!! I long for a perfect smile...:icon_smil


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 20, 2006)

Hm, I never like the idea of plastic surgery unless it is to fix some sort of injury or scarring or something.... but getting surgery just because you don't like the shape of your nose or some wrinkles around your eyes is too extreme for me! I know others will disagree, but everyone has a draw a line somewhere about what is going too far when it comes to your appearance (for example, I would hope everyone would agree that eating disorders would be going too far!), and for me, that line is surgery! I certainly want to enhance my good features and hide the bad ones with mu, clothes, etc, but I can't see myself ever getting plastic surgery! Most plastic surgeries just sound like you're going too far to try to fit into society's definition of "beauty" to me (for example, breast augmentation, why can't we just accept all sizes of boobs as beautiful since that's the way God made us?)


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Mar 20, 2006)

I had my breasts done and I love them!


----------



## Cheebs (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm for it as long as you get it done for yourself and not for someone else. I'm debting on if I should get my eyes done but it'll run me about 5 grand which could go towards my tuition.


----------



## GinaPaloka (Mar 20, 2006)

Plastic Surgery is cool. If someone wants to get their boobs done for whatever reason..than why not. Its your choice and if it makes you feel better about yourself..then cool

I would get my nose done because i broke it 2 times and now its crazy :laughing:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 20, 2006)

swap with violet. she wants a bump LOL


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know if i'd do it, there is several things I would fix, But I think my problem is that I am worried that people would think of me as cheap, and even a slut. Maybe I got it all wrong, or its where I live.

Do any of you (get/or afraid of being) judged for having Plastic Surgery?


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 20, 2006)

*I don't see anything wrong with having plastic surgery. Sure, I would have it done. I would get my breast just a LITTLE bit bigger. Lipo in the stomach area would be great, because I'm very lazy when it comes to doing sit-ups.*


----------



## michko970 (Mar 20, 2006)

what method of entry did you have? I am thinking of getting through the armpit so as to not have any visible scarring.


----------



## tashbash (Mar 21, 2006)

If I had the money I would totally get some work done. And as I age, I will be more opting to get some work. I will never take it overboard but I don't see anything wrong with a little "help" with aging gracefully!


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 21, 2006)

I think Plastic Surgery is a very personal decision.

I'm going next week to get some "sun spots" that make me look 65 years old

lasered or whatever off. I really trust the Dermatologist who is doing it...even though she calls this "Plastic Surgery". I think as long as you don't become like Michael Jackson it's cool....in fact, with maybe two exceptions..I have never seen a woman..ok, one exception is Joan Rivers, and been really bothered or even cared what plastic surgery she has had. As long as it was her choice, I feel like it's none of my beeswax...I mean, hey it's hard out here for a p**p, right?? On the other hand, for some reason when Men get plastic surgery I get all:madno::madno::sadno:oliceman:  ..P.O.'d and up in their bizness...

Like Burt Reynolds. Glen Campbell:icon_eek: to name a few...Please, guys, it does not look good. JMHO.

Steven Tyler's looked rad, but he's the exception.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I want a boob lift and augmentation. Then I want a tummy tuck. So i guess you could say I'm for it? lol! But I wish it were cheaper! Ouch! It'll be a long while before I am able to get any work done. That's ok cause I need to scult my Bod some more. I guess I think it's ok if it's not over done and also if it's not as a weightloss cure. I like how everyone was saying if you can't work it off..or stubborn area...you know. that's way I like the lippo but other thatn that maybe I'm old fashioned?

Great topic! AM


----------



## monniej (Mar 21, 2006)

i know it's going to sound weird, but if i could have a bone taken out of my toes to make my feet smaller and didn't have to worry about tipping over, i'd do it! don't get me wrong, i love my feet! but, if my feet were smaller i'd have more of a selection of great shoes. :laughing:


----------



## michko970 (Mar 21, 2006)

haha I know how you feel, and if there is a procedure that would allow me to do it, I probably would. but it is not that my toes are long, my feet are just... well... big! :scared:


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL I kinda know what you mean, I have weird feet, they're not "big", but I'd totally have them made smaller if possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 1, 2006)

Iâ€™m not against it at all. I was overweight. I was 250 pounds and I lost 100. My tummy was impossible to get it flat for that reason I had a tummy tuck to remove unwanted/extra skin. The plastic surgeon removed about 2 1/2 pounds worth of skin and now I have a nice flat tummy. He also placed my muscles back where they belong so they can actually work when you do crunches. That was the best thing that I could have done. Iâ€™m very satisfied with my results.


----------



## sproutwings (Sep 1, 2006)

I say to each his own...as long as they can afford it without putting their family in debt, KWIM?

I have a looooong list of things I'd like done, but since I'm broke, I have a feeling I'll never be able to do anything...


----------



## han (Sep 1, 2006)

they do the new silicon ones are very natural looking and feeling


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm for it as long as it's not ridiculous. Some people that get addicted to it look like freaks. I'd get my nose done first, and then maybe maybe my boobs. But that's it. Oh and when I'm older maybe a little lifting work on the face.


----------



## han (Sep 1, 2006)

im all for it if it makes some one feel good about them selfs i had breast augmentation but some people over do it and it doesnt look natural im nervous about altering my face i have had my implants awhile and want to get new ones but then again if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't mind plastic surgery... I'd do it in a heart beat! It's when people actually start looking plastic &amp; fake that it looks gross! I wouldn't mind some breast implants &amp; augmentation, as well as a tummy tuck &amp; maybe some lipo... That's it though... Not chiseling on the nose! Ouch!


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't judge others for getting work done. I have a large nose, but I wouldn't get a nose job done- it's big but it fits my face.

If there was a procedure to reduce foot size I'd sign up for that!


----------



## mkuptart (Sep 5, 2006)

As long as you are doing it to please yourself and you won"t overdo it I don't see anything wrong with it.

But it is something that needs to be throughly researched before committing to.


----------



## Saja (Sep 5, 2006)

Off topic, but how long did it take, and do you have any secrets for getting started?


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## Saja (Sep 5, 2006)

I actually have to have plastic surgery. I have to have a breast reduction, they are too heavy and are causing somthing called costochondritis. THe weight of them has caused alot of repetitive strain on the muscle on the rib where it meets the breast plate. I have chest pains everyday, which kinda freaks me out at 23. The doctor said there is nothig thaey can do but a reduction, and its not a serious problem, so I can live wth it. The real problem is that they wont do the reduction without alot of weightloss.....so it doesnt look like it will be happening anytme soon.


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 5, 2006)

It was hard for me I have to tell you that.

I just had to start over again technically.

The problem is that if you feed your stomach just because your mind is telling you that it needs to be fed then that will be the hardest thing to change. If you change that state of mind and your train your mind and your tummy to actually eat the things that you need because your body needs it, you will loose the weight like I did.

I stopped eating junk foods/drinking sodas and I just became a vegetarian. That is what worked for me.


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, that is so inspiring!! I have a lot of weight to lose also and I'm finding it hard to get motivated! I would also love to have a tummy tuck after I'm done having kids!

I think plastic surgery is a good idea if it makes you feel better about yourself! I've never worn a bikini in my life and I'm hoping someday to be able to! I think for mothers that sacrifice their bodies for children, if they want to do it, they deserve to for giving up a perfect body for their children! I got stretch marks really bad so I told my husband that I am getting a boob lift and a tummy tuck for sure when we're done having kids! I don't think I'll do anything to my face though! I think it's pretty cute!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might get a little botox here and there if we can afford it! The only thing I'm afraid of with plastic surgery is going under anesthesia and not coming out, or being able to feel what they're doing and not being able to tell them!! Okay, so I've watched Nip Tuck a few too many times!! Anyway, I wouldn't want to risk dying for a better body!


----------



## lilla (Sep 5, 2006)

I would defo go for a tummy tuck &amp; some lipo... :sadyes:


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 6, 2006)

* I CAN RELATE *really I canâ€¦. I had some stretch marks too TRUST me it was the best thing that I didâ€¦ The tummy tuck REMOVED THEMâ€¦. Do what you have to do. Like I said it was really hard for me. I lost 100 pounds. I was a size 18 and I went down to a size 4. I thought that I was tooo small. OMG Iâ€™m 5â€™11â€ so I just gain some weight back and now Iâ€™m a size 8. I think that is a normal size for me.

I did it because I suffered a lot when I was younger. I did not have a normal teenage life if you will. No social life what so ever. Having this tummy tuck was something that I believed was earned. I donâ€™t have any kids now. Iâ€™m still young so I just did it.


----------



## monniej (Sep 6, 2006)

lmao! i'm with you mimi!

i try not to judge, but i do believe in growing older gracefully. i think that there's something beautiful about people that feel good in their skin, wrinkles and all!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree!!!! WOW Can I sign up for that now or something LOL


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be debt free in a few short weeks and I'm still stuck with the same stubborn fat. I'll be getting my suck on sometime between December and March depending on appointment availability.


----------



## rdenee (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't think I could have my face done. I am pretty happy with my face. But if I was going to have plastic surgery, I would have a boob lift and breast augmentation - lower not larger! :laughing:


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 18, 2006)

Im not against plasic surgery. I would have my nose done, when i was a baby i broke it and i feel its too wide for my face iv always complained about it everyday since! I wouldnt have surgery done yet though im only just getting my confidence back and im thinking maybe ill start to love myself more, i want to be old enough and be sure im doing the right thing. i wouldnt mind an upper eyelift and bigger breasts but saying that i wouldnt like to have silicone in me either. Oh and i hate my dimple i would get that removed or filled!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 18, 2006)

I wouldnt do it because im scared of any type of surgery.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

LOL

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## SierraWren (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a friend who had lipo in March and by the summer her body was absolutely stunning! Best of luck to you with this!--I think you will be very happy with it, as for my own eyes I've already seen it be an absolutely transforming and amazing procedure.(By the way, you are really beautiful,and I'd have had no idea you were at all overweight if you hadn't mentioned lipo...Be careful that you really are certain you need this, and that your doctor is trustworthy--I've heard of some unscrupulous doctors who will do this on anyone, needed or not...Just be careful,as grandma says--this one!)


----------



## charish (Sep 19, 2006)

i'm all for it, anything to make someone feel better about themselves, but i do think that certain people shouldn't do it. ones who no matter what they do aren't happy, no surgery can fix that, that's a personal or maybe even mental issue. if i were to get something done today w/o any worries of anything going wrong, i would get my breast done and my upper lip enhanced a little just to see if i like it. oh, i wish they had a muscle pill you could take to get the muscle look you want instead of having to work out all the time.


----------



## Andi (Sep 19, 2006)

All I'd want right now is have a total of like 15 moles removed from my upper body (but that doesn't really classify as plastic surgery) They just kept popping up over the last few years and I get the biggest ones removed by my derm as I am scared they might turn cancerous one day. Other than that I am happy with my body and face.

Whenever I have kids and my boobs went all small and/or saggy during the pregnancy I am definitely getting an augmentation! I know I would develop serious mental issues if I hate my body after having kids.

Oh and some minor procedures whenever the aging process begins.

I'm all for plastic surgery if it's well thought about and performed by a skilled surgeon. Oh and I think before anyone gets lipo they should make sure they have really tried dieting and working out to get rid of their problem areas the natural way!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 19, 2006)

It's okay, as long as people don't go overboard with it and as long as they do it for the right reasons and I would have my tummy done and maybe a boob job, I mean my tinny A's need some help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Sep 19, 2006)

I've always thought that plastic surgery was wrong if it was purely cosmetic. If you got in a car accident or something and you're disfigured, I believe that it's okay to fix your disfigurement.


----------



## charish (Sep 19, 2006)

funny, we're kind of in the same boat except my a's went from being firm and perky to being a little squishy and not so perky. they're not that bad but i would def. love them to be bigger and perkier.


----------



## rlise (Sep 19, 2006)

I thinks its fine if you actually have a problem like overly large breats or had breats removed from cancer or stretch marks , but just because your nose is a lil to this or that or you want perky boobs because everyone else has them , then no , but for alll realll uncomfortable, very noticable issues are fine!

me , i am getting a tummy tuck one day , and a breast reduction, the tummy tuck is for the muscles and my ginormous stretch all over my tummy and breats reduction os because i have indentions from bra straps, so that means , its time to take care of that before i get a hump back !


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 19, 2006)

i'd get a nose &amp; boob job too LoL


----------



## Lia (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a breast reduction when i was 13 and it was the best thing i did in my life. Now i think that my breasts sometimes may be a little small, but they look beautiful and it feels great. With 13 i looked like an 18 year old girl, because i'm small framed and had big and soggy (i think that's the word) breasts, and it was awful because i had to wear big bras which were uncomfortable and i felt so hot , because here it's hot and humid, and i couldn't wear strapless t-shirts or anything like that. I remember that i dreamt of wearing halter tops.


----------



## Thais (Sep 19, 2006)

There is nothing in this world that would make me go through the hassle of general anesthesia, intubation, a surgical procedure, and the post-op recovery, if I can choose not to!!!!


----------



## Summer (Sep 20, 2006)

I want to get boobs but I am afraid to be put under for the surgery.


----------



## abridget (Mar 11, 2007)

what babies did to my body - horrible!! And I was one of those moms who in the beginning of pregnancy everyone said "You're so TTTIIIIINNYYYYY!!!! and you can't even TELL you're pregnant!" Well that was when I was having a girl. Second baby - boy. 11 pounds 4 ounces. What do you think this did to my little body? (I'm 5'6" and have a small-medium frame/bones). My son is FREAKISHLY large and I AM ready to lose my mind because I want a boob lift &amp; tummy tuck so bad. I worked out HARD with a personal trainer last summer - my ass never looked so perky. But did my boob? no. And when I lean over the extra skin on my tummy sags, too, and I think the muscles will sag until they are sewn back together (I had major diastisis/abdominal muscle tear during pregnancy - you could see the muscle poke straight out when I'd try to sit up from lying down).

My mom said she'd help pay for surgery. But husband lost his job and still can't find another one. Worse yet, when we fight and he wants to hurt me he comments on my body. It makes me feel powerless and stuck, like I could never have another man love me because how could I get undressed when I'm deformed?

Now my body looks how I remember my mom's being growing up. Mushy and saggy, and I was always HORRIFIED as a teenager at my mom's big saggy boobs and big nipples and now I've got them. Only she's had PS and now has tummy and boobs of a young teen. Life is SSSSOOOOO not fair.

I think I am having mental problems because I can't tolerate ugliness in myself or my environment. Reconstructive surgery should be part of the overall plan in motherhood, in my opinion. Pregnancy and childbirth are the scariest and most difficult things to do - not to mention being a parent. Why do we have to be punished, humiliated, and have our beauty robbed from us?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 11, 2007)

i would change my whole person


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 11, 2007)

I would be for it if I had the money! I would get a tummy tuck, liposuction, and a breast reduction! Only in my dreams will it happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 11, 2007)

IF i ever did it, i would get a breast reduction.

yes, reduction. lol. . i know a lot of people would get implants, but i swear, big boobs are not fantastic. trust me!


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 12, 2007)

I totally wish I could get a rhinoplasty and a little lipo on my thighs and/or knees. I would go for the rhinoplasty first though, since I think losing weight would help more dramatically than I think with my leg issues.


----------



## Saje (Mar 12, 2007)

I want to get some scars removed.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't have any problems with it. Like everything it's fine in moderation. I'm thinking about getting rhinoplasty when I finish school because I've always felt like my nose doesn't fit my face but what I really want is a breast reduction.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 29, 2007)

I've never had any. Besides the risks, being under anesthesia seriously scares me, &amp; I have a low pain tolerance. Still, every now &amp; then I think of getting breast implants. Who knows if I ever will though. I'd love to have my idea of the perfect body, but I'm not sure about how far I'm willing to go to get it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 29, 2007)

Id get plastic surgery on my boobs, stomach, inner thighs and to make my butt look better. I have a big butt but it fits my body so if I got lipo on my stomach Id want my butt to look good on me. Oh and outter thighs as well and my back. A lot I know but thats what Id want.


----------



## Helen Claire (Mar 31, 2007)

I would love to get breast implants. I think my body would be more proportionate. I've been on/off considering rhinoplasty, but I don't think it'll ever happen.


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm open to it


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

I want boobs and a chin inplant with lipo.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 3, 2007)

If I actually had enough money for all the work I'd like done, then I'd prefer to spend it on a personal trainer and get fit more naturally. I'm not against plastic surgery at all unless it's dangerous or extreme, but I know that at this point in my life, I have the option to fix my body problems naturally and to choose surgery would just be pure laziness on my part. If that changes as I get older, I wouldn't be adverse to it, but there are so many horror stories of things going wrong that I would have to consider it long and hard before committing myself.

I wear contacts, so I'd get eye surgery in a heartbeat, but my eyes are the wrong shape, so at the moment I can't get them done. I was crushed when I found out, but maybe the shape of my eyes will change as I get older and I can get them fixed later on.


----------



## Jordan0326 (May 10, 2007)

Well I'm for it. I wasn't sure at first but I had my boobs done last year and I can honestly say that it is the best thing i could have done for myself. It really helped my confidence and makes me look more proportioned. I am so happy with the results. But I really think that plastic surgery can be addicting. Before I had the surgery I thought one thing and one thing only is fine i wqould never do anytjing else to myself. and now after the surgery I could definatly see me fgetting more as i age. I am looking in the mirror now thinking well if only i could get an eyelift. and i know it is ridiculous but thats the way some peoples heads work. I used to think if i could only have bigger boobs i'd be so happy with myself i'd be perfect. Now im insecure about my ass! lol I don't know whats wrong with me. I can definatly see how surgery can become addicting though !

I'm for it but please don't go overboard girls and if you are going to do it do it for no one but yourself


----------



## XkrissyX (May 11, 2007)

Not against Plastic Surgery...i would like a rrhinoplasty and maybe lipo here and there.hahah


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 11, 2007)

yeh i have also noticed since my mum has gotten her boobs done she wants alot of work to her face also!!!!

I wish to have larger boobs, just a large c and i would love to have my body back before having a child!!!!

i also have ridiculously hideous scaring and i am now 2 sizes heavier then i was, i put on 20kgs with daughter and i am still 12 kgs heavier then what i wish to be!!! dunno wat it is in lbs. but i used to be a 9-10 and now i am a 12-14 bottom and 12/m up top


----------



## han (May 11, 2007)

i dont understand your post.. are you saying its ok for you to get a tummy tuck to get rid of strech marks and loose skin, but not ok for someone that just wants perky boobs?? just because you consider your issues more noticeable doesnt mean the other persons issues arent more noticable to them.. your issues is a lil of this and a lil of that if you think about it.. its not a medical emergancy.

do you consider cosmetic dentistry wrong too


----------



## Ashley (May 11, 2007)

I have nothing against it. If it mades the person happy, why not?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I would be too scared to go through it myself though.


----------



## han (May 11, 2007)

honestly.. i wasnt under general anesthesia for my breast augmentation or intubation

it was done at a doctors office i didnt even take no pain pills and was back to work in a few days. the healing process wasnt that bad, i have had dental surgery that was worst than this


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 13, 2007)

I'm all for it, I want like 3 things done but I'm only going to do one which isn't to drastic- get my belly button changed from an 1/2 innie to a complete innie; I know it sounds silly but I hate it so I avoid showing my otherwise sexy stomach:icon_chee


----------



## chameleonmary (May 14, 2007)

my first surgery will ne a bloodless nosejob (without breaking the nose, its more of a 'shaving of the bone' to refine the bridge and straighten out any bumps)

im going to be a real ***** here and say i wana do the whole caesarian-and-lipo treatment when i have a child, and after breastfeeding i know my big bust will need augmentation.

i also plan on laser on the skin or maybe a few peels, and regular microderm after my skin recovers from roaccutane (tho i dont think thats really surgery)

and botox, i gotta try that stuff!


----------



## AngelaGM (May 14, 2007)

I would only consider Plastic Surgery if I had a gross disfigurement. And in that case, reconstructive surgery was the way to go when in late 1984, I had a snow mobile accident and I had a hole where my nose was.


----------



## pj03079 (Oct 7, 2007)

FYI, I asked my doctor about going under and feeling pain and not being able to tell the doctor and he told me that they monitor the heart and they can tell by how fast it beats. If you were feeling pain your heart would race. That was one of my fears too. We both watch too much TV, LOL.

You are being so hard on yourself. That's what all women experience after they've had a baby. As you get a little older you'll realize you're not the only one who's body has changed. Just remind yourself that sometime in the future when you get back on your feet financially that you'll be able to get tweaked a little and feel better about yourself. Also, don't forget that you brought beautiful children and grandchildren for your Mom into the world and that is a wonderful thing you have done.


----------



## crazy88 (Oct 7, 2007)

i don't mind as long as people dont overdo it, if I had money i'd get a nose job. hahaha


----------



## Mares (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Prettybabi, i have had inplants done in Harley Street London, and they dont feel any different to my boobs before hand.

I have had four children &amp; i was previously a c/d cup but after breastfeeding i found i did not feel confident wearing a bikini or swimming costume as my boobs felt quite soft/saggy, i only wanted them to be as they were before i had children but the surgeon advised me to have implants instead of the uplift as its a better result &amp; less severe.

I am really pleased with the results, mind you this is 6 years ago, but i would do it all again, if you have a good plastic surgeon you should be fine. Also i think it depends on what sort of implants you have, some can look too hard and false, i have seen this a few times and it looks daft. I also had my teeth bleached which i regret as the pain i had was terrible, as my mother told before hand your teeth are fine but i did not listen to her, they were quite white but i wanted them whiter.

I had them bleached in Turkey which was a hugh mistake, i thought it would be o.k. i had had used this particular dentist before for root canal work and it was good, but i would never have my teeth bleached again, the pain was really bad for 1/2 days, not sensitivity but real strong pain.

I think i have quite a high pain tollerence, but never again, i would be interested to hear from anyone that has had this experience with bleaching, bye for now Mary


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I gotta say I am for it as I am celebrating the 6 month anniversary of my new "twins" this week...I understand it is not for everybody, but it was for me..not painful...not horribly expensive...just something I wanted to do ! It's a matter of opinion...


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have a high pain threshold Lauren or did it really just not hurt?


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 18, 2007)

i'm saving up to get my nose done


----------



## sali (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to get my nose done so badly I broke it when I was younger and I have a bump :frown: I also can't wear glasses(any kind) because that part of my nose seems to swell up when I have them on.


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 21, 2007)

I want to have breast augmentation. I have always been an A cup and I'm tired of ill fitting tops.


----------



## miezy (Oct 21, 2007)

it's ok for people who have for example small breasts and they aren't confident or when you have problems with your back because your breasts are too big.


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm for it, as long as its not too much. I had a breast reduction in '02 after my daughter was born. I was big to begin with (D cup) but pregnancy bumped them all the way to H cup - I could only get bras through specialty companys by mail! It truly looked ridiculous - I was a 9/10 pants and 3X-4X top!I waited until almost a year after I had her to see if they would shrink back on their own, and when they didn't, thats when I went to see the doc. By then, I had grooves on my shoulders, and wicked bad back pain. It was the best thing I have ever done for myself! I went back to a D cup and the back pain was gone, and I felt better about buying shirts b/c I didnt have to get a 3X or 4X to fit my boobs! I am currently comptemplating getting a tummy tuck now, just to finish fixing the job pregnancy did to my body! I say if it makes you feel good, do it!


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2007)

Life is to short in this world to be hanging onto things you don't like about yourself or would like to change. The crux of the matter is, we all do some sort of body modification. That's the bottom line. A person who has pierced ears or navel, cannot look at the next person and tell them not to tweak things. As I see it, it's all permananent changes anyway.

Today I might not want a breast aug, but after children I might do it. Life as a hot lady does not end when you have life changes (babies, age, accidents)... it's only one more notch in the log. Why not keep yourself looking fresh along the way?


----------



## Anthea (Oct 22, 2007)

Plastic Surgery, my list is so long it would never end. On the face I guess I would get a brow lift and a nose job, a trachy (spelling???) shave, I would really really like a bust, and thats just for starters.


----------



## January (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree completely. I really want to get my nose done, not a dramatic change, but there is just a few things that I would like "adjusted" just to make myself feel more confident.


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 22, 2007)

I like to get breast argumentation ( lifting), but quite scare especially afraid that be left scar marks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( ugly


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a average pain threshold...if not less ! I just didn't have any problems at all..no swelling bruising etc. Not sure if I just got lucky..I also had a pain pump for the first 2 days so that I am sure, helped alot. Even after the pain pump was gone though...very easy ! Kinda like a vacation off of work :rockwoot:


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 22, 2007)

I would get a chin reconstruction, i would get botox for my eyes, and breast implants.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok cool.


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it's weird to be honest. We were born a certain way and IDK, I guess I just feel we're supposed to savor what we were given, and not look a way other people want you to look......

Now, I think that if I was born with a huge nose or some ugly birth defect, that I wouldn't feel the same way...

I'm pretty happy with all of my body, I don't want big boobs, and my butt is shapely and I don't get fat where I don't like it...

I refuse to be cut open though, not happening! I'm too scared and like someone said, I don't want anything foreign in me. When I get old though, I might get a little botox relax a wrinkle or two. But I'll probably just take aging well. It's nature.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 22, 2007)

I wouldn't change any aspect of my face to look different but you can bet I'll be having surgery when my eyelids start dropping along with the rest of it, which will happen after a bunch of decades haha. I'm scared of getting old :S


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 23, 2008)

I think each to their own. I just turned 23 and I've had my nose done 4 times I think....I've lost count. seriously. and i've got an appointment with my surgeon to have it done again. But its cos I was born with a cleft lip. And i'm looking into having chin/jaw augmentation cos i have such a weak jawline....its like neck then cheek and nothing in between lol and that makes my nose look bigger.

I have considered a boob job over the years but i dont think i want it enough to have surgery. with my nose, i literally cant think about anything else, and i HATE people looking at me because of it. I think if something is affecting your life that much, you really should have something done about it. but i just think clothes would look better if i had bigger boobs and i'm not vain enough to go through the pain, recovery and cost just for that reason.

I'm jealous of people who are kind of against plastic surgery, or think it should only be used after an accident. That means they've never really hated something about their appearance cos they dont understand the effect it can have on someone. and i'm jealous of that.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 23, 2008)

for me it would be just skin ..skin n new skin!!!!


----------



## daisy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

I got my breasts done almost two years ago. I have to say that is the best money I have ever spent in my life!!! I am so happy now when I go shopping I can try on anything I want. Bathing suits are fun to buy now, overall it really has made my life better!


----------

